# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Rambo IV

## odd

Hatte mir heute diesen Film angetan. War fuer mich der schlechteste Stallone-Film aller Zeiten.

Inhalt: John Rambo in der Gegend Mae Sot lebend, ernaehrt sich von Kobrafang/Verkauf und sonst. Kleinarbeiten. Eines Tages treffen Sozialarbeiter an und bitten Rambo sie nach Burma mit dem Boot zu bringen. Gesagt, getan. Diese Arbeiter werden von dem brutalen Militaerregime gefangen genommen.

Ein Trupp aus unerfahrene Soldaten(?) und dem Bootsfuehrer Rambo begeben sich nach Burma um das Team zu befreien. Wer ausser Grossvater Rambo, haette dies sonst meistern koennen?

Im Grunde spiegeln sich im 4.Teil alle anderen Teile wider. Leider ohne Colonel.

Wer gerne auf Muenchhausengeschichten, fliegende Koepfe, Beine, Koerper u.ae. steht, moege sich den Film antun.  ::

----------

Wie Meinungen doch auseinander gehen können  ::

----------


## schiene

Soviel ich weiss gibts den Rambo in Thailand nur in einer geschnittenen Version.Offiziell ist er wegen "Gewaltverherrlichung"geschnitten,inoffiziel um nicht die Beziehungen zu Burma zu stören?!

----------


## big_cloud

Viel Wasser, viel Jungle und ca.4 Tote pro Minute
Norman hat die Story des Films schon recht ausfuehrlich dargestellt
Kauf oder Kinobesuch lohnen nicht

Lothar

----------


## odd

Inwieweit oder ob der Film geschnitten wurde, kann ich nichts dagegensteuern. Filmlaenge 109 Minuten mit Gemetzel.


Fuer mich sind die Filme I - III, noch immer sehenswert, obwohl auch hier einige von schlechter Qualitaet sprechen.

Schaut euch den Film an, bei mir wird es keine Wiederholung geben.

----------

